# Fisher push plates (dodge ram 1500 3500 models 7157 go up too 2010 2014?



## JTS SNOWPLOWING (Jan 22, 2016)

I have a set of push plates off 2014 dodge ram 1500 $300 (push plates) and 3 plug wiring system w isolation moduele $300.00 please advise

regards
john 603 566 3232


----------



## JFon101231 (Dec 5, 2008)

Is that plates and wiring for 300?


----------



## JTS SNOWPLOWING (Jan 22, 2016)

No 300 for push plates /300 complete wiring


----------

